# Hello from coooold iceland !



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Awww, your horse is adorable, I love Icelanders!!  She's gorgeous!!
Have fun posting & enjoy it here @ HF! 
BTW your English is pretty good!!


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

lol, your english is probably better than mine! and i've lived here my whole life haha

welcome to the forum!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF. I heard someplace that Iceland has horse paths along most of the roads is that true?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy this cool as forum. It's the best HF ever!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME! you'll learn tons here and congrats on the new baby! very cute hehe


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone  


Vidaloco said:


> Welcome to the HF. I heard someplace that Iceland has horse paths along most of the roads is that true?


Well we do have horse path along almost all roads in the country side, and along some roads in the towns ! But not like besides the "express ways" or anything :lol:


----------

